# Speeding in France



## 96772 (Nov 22, 2005)

For information, you can find an official schedule of French traffic offences  *here*

Speeding:

Up to 20kph excess where limit is >50kph = Class 3 offence - 68 euros or 45 euros (within 14 days). No points.

Up to 20kph excess within a limit of 50kph or less = Class 4 offence - 135 euros or 90 euros (within 14 days) + 1 point.

20-50kph excess in any limit = Class 4 offence - 135 euros or 90 euros (within 14 days) + 2 points for 20kph over, 3 points for 30kph over, 4 points for 40kph over. Potential 3 year ban if over 30kph excess.

Over 50 kph excess in any limit = Class 5 offence - 1,500 euros + 6 points + potential (probable) 3 year ban.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think we should see a big turn around for the French economy this year. 8O


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

:!: Also remember that most EU countries signed (in 2004) a protocol that agrees to pass on infringements and punishments to the home country. The UK will then apply the points applicable had it happened in the UK! NOT the points you would have received where the offence was committed.
In addition the civil authorities have the power to chase you home for fixed penalties e.g. parking, speed camera, red light camera etc. They are using international debt collectors.
pip pip 
You have been warned!!!!!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

An absolute bargain.. it's £60 here and 3 points for the smallest infrigement :roll:

This is proper tax collecting >>>>



> Four hour speed blitz clocks 400
> A single speed camera caught nearly 400 speeders in just four hours, clocking up more than £5,000 an hour in fines.
> The mobile speed camera was placed on the A11 outside Norwich, where major road works are underway.
> 
> ...


Source BBC


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

> The mobile speed camera was placed on the A11 outside Norwich, where major road works are underway.


I haven't got the slightest amount of sympathy.

This was a dual carriageway.
Have ever been on a dual carriageway which has had a temporary speed restriction imposed because of road works ahead?
Have you slowed down because you know there are those road workas ahead?
Have you never been upset by the number of motorists shooting past you to get to the road works ahead and who then cut in dangerously as they run out of road?

The restriction was put there to cut down the danger and these idiots want to ignore it and cause more danger.
They might just think twice the next time and if they don't then I hope they clock up enough points for a ban.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speeders*



autostratus said:


> > The mobile speed camera was placed on the A11 outside Norwich, where major road works are underway.
> 
> 
> I haven't got the slightest amount of sympathy.
> ...


Could not agree More gillian, more annoying is that thse idiots who cut in last minute,usually drive Cars and that most of these car drivers have never driven a 3 and a half tonner let alone an 38 Tonne wagon. NOT A CLUE as to the difference to braking between a car and Van/Truck.

Regs Trevor


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've sat alongside a 38 tonner a few time on dual carriageways stopping the idiots from charging past approaching roadworks. 
It's usually appreciated by the HGV but not by the motorists behind me  .


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I wasn't codoning speeding, far from it, I agree with the last two posts. 
I was being slightly tongue in cheek, inferring the French could learn a thing or two from us. 
However, they are considered a 'stealth tax' by many... but this has been covered in other posts.


----------

